# Hilton ROFR



## 20maine (Jan 11, 2006)

I had previously read that Hilton is using the ROFR to buy back some units from owners that are selling them. What units are Hilton using ROFR to buy back? Is it a certain *location*, or *platinum units*, or *two bedrooms* that they are targeting? Just curious if anyone has any insight.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 12, 2006)

Hilton will buy back any unit size and location (that they have right of first refusal at), if they feel it is selling for too little.


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 18, 2006)

I believe that Hilton does not have ROFR on a few of the HGVC resorts. One of them is the one in Las Vegas. I think it's the Flamingo. There might be other resorts but I am unaware of which ones.


----------



## gshipley (Jan 18, 2006)

RonaldCol said:
			
		

> I believe that Hilton does not have ROFR on a few of the HGVC resorts. One of them is the one in Las Vegas. I think it's the Flamingo. There might be other resorts but I am unaware of which ones.



Hilton does not have ROFR on Flamingo.


----------



## jgeorge1 (Jan 18, 2006)

*How much do they go for?*

If Hilton does not have ROFR for the Flamingo then how much does a 2 bedroom Plat. go for resale?


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 19, 2006)

Even though Hilton does not have right of first refusal for the Flamingo, the sales prices seem to be a little higher for the Flamingo than the Las Vegas Hilton or Orlando properties.  The Flamingo has a great location.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 19, 2006)

Flamingo 2bd Platinum goes for between $13 & $14K. Check ebay or email Seth. He has great prices. 
Flamingo is the only Hilton built property I know of that doesn't have ROFR. Bay Club has ROFR, I doubt any of the other affiliates have it. 

Flamingo is IMO the best HGVC property.


----------



## gshipley (Jan 20, 2006)

jgeorge1 said:
			
		

> If Hilton does not have ROFR for the Flamingo then how much does a 2 bedroom Plat. go for resale?



I paid 14k for mine from Judy at remax.  I bought it about 8 months ago.


----------



## biswassb (Jan 21, 2006)

*Hgvc*



			
				20maine said:
			
		

> I had previously read that Hilton is using the ROFR to buy back some units from owners that are selling them. What units are Hilton using ROFR to buy back? Is it a certain *location*, or *platinum units*, or *two bedrooms* that they are targeting? Just curious if anyone has any insight.



BUY it through EBAY at the cheapest price you can, if HGVC ROFR that, let it be.    I normally buy from a group VININC, ebay name laman34, bonefissh etc.    They are the cheapest resalers of timeshare today.  Chad aka laman34 sold me HGVC 7000 pts for $9505 in 2003.   I would not pay more than $10,000 (for 7000 points) under any circumstances.  HGVC is an OK resort with pluses and minuses but nothing that warrants paying more than 10K for 7000 pts or 2 BR Plat.  I owned HGVC for several years and this is my opinion from my total experience with HGVC and timeshare in general.  HGVC Resale agents in TUG will tell you all kinds of nonsense to get you to pay 12,000 or more.  

If you do not get reasonable price for HGVC, buy Sheraton Vistana Cascades for half or less.  Laman34 has one in auction right now.  It is also highly rated in TUG (see TUG review).  In addition, it comes with RCI points to make it very flexible.

PS>  I do not plan to sell my HGVC TS...but..but for 14K... who knows...I might also throw in 4400 points I have for 2006 free of charge.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 21, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> I would not pay more than $10,000 (for 7000 points) under any circumstances.



Can you please show me anywhere I can get 7000 points at a Hilton resort for anywhere close to $10K? 
This is no longer 2003. It has been said over and over that Hilton started buying back platinum units regularly in 2004.


----------



## biswassb (Jan 22, 2006)

You have to patiently watch ebay auctions and also drop offers.  If I still do not find HGVC7000 for 10K, I am not going to pay 11K.  Instead, I will look for other resorts with decent price.  For example, Sheraton Vistana Cascade with RCI points, I can get for about $4000 in EBAY.  With TUG review rating arount 9 (probaly better than some HGVCs) and RCI points, why to bother with HGVC?  RCI exchange is difficult and point-expensive the way HGVC set that up, I will be lot better off with RCI points.  I spent 4800 points to exchange a 2BR wk10 in Malaga Costadelsol.  I could have done that with 1/3 of RCI points with Vistana.  You do the math.  

When a resort like Disney, doing ROFR, it is simply trying to prop up artificially the price of their time share obviously in  a down market.  In simple economics, it simply does not make sense to buy a timeshare or any product for that matter at artificially inflated price.  Would you buy a stock at inflated price?  Some people do, they also loose money in the market.  

Particularly in Orlando, there are a number of high class undervalued resorts: Sheraton Vistana, Marriott Cypress Harbour, Village at Parkway to name a few.  Some of them with RCI points, and less than half price (below 5K) in Ebay, simply forget about overpriced HGVC.

P.S.  I think even 10K for HGVC7000 is on the high side based on what it delivers.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jan 22, 2006)

*It's only my experience.*

It is an old piece of information.  HGVC exercised ROFR on my purchase in Dec. 2003 and Jan. 2004.  Both were 7000 point 2BR units at Seaworld International.  Prices were $11,000 and $11,500.  As Seth said in his previous posts, HGVC is trying to increase resale prices.  If you really want to have Hilton, I believe you will now have to pay $13-14k for 7,000 points at Las Vegas or Orlando.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 22, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> You have to patiently watch ebay auctions and also drop offers.  If I still do not find HGVC7000 for 10K, I am not going to pay 11K.  Instead, I will look for other resorts with decent price.  For example, Sheraton Vistana Cascade with RCI points, I can get for about $4000 in EBAY.  With TUG review rating arount 9 (probaly better than some HGVCs) and RCI points, why to bother with HGVC?  RCI exchange is difficult and point-expensive the way HGVC set that up, I will be lot better off with RCI points.  I spent 4800 points to exchange a 2BR wk10 in Malaga Costadelsol.  I could have done that with 1/3 of RCI points with Vistana.  You do the math.
> 
> When a resort like Disney, doing ROFR, it is simply trying to prop up artificially the price of their time share obviously in  a down market.  In simple economics, it simply does not make sense to buy a timeshare or any product for that matter at artificially inflated price.  Would you buy a stock at inflated price?  Some people do, they also loose money in the market.
> 
> ...



I'll give you 12k for your unit. Let's see if Hilton buys it.  My guess is they will.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 22, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> I'll give you 12k for your unit. Let's see if Hilton buys it.  My guess is they will.



Thats a good offer. Since Biswassb can buy them at $10K, he should be able to make a good living buying for $10K and selling to you for $12K. 

We can only guess what his response will be 

He could buy 3 weeks at Sheraton for that $12K. Its a better value and a better timeshare.


----------



## biswassb (Jan 24, 2006)

*Laman34 and others doing good job in Ebay*



			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> Thats a good offer. Since Biswassb can buy them at $10K, he should be able to make a good living buying for $10K and selling to you for $12K.
> 
> We can only guess what his response will be
> 
> He could buy 3 weeks at Sheraton for that $12K. Its a better value and a better timeshare.




Laman34 and others doing good job in Ebay so I do not need to buy and sell timeshare.  I make enough money in my day job.  

[_Paragraph deleted.  Advertising is not permitted on the bbs.  See the Site Rules link in the blue bar at the top of the page if you have any questions. -- mg_]

Well, with that money I will buy one Sheraton with 56800 RCI points for say 4K and invest the rest.  I will probably invest 5k in Fidelity Value (FDVLX) and 5K in Fidelity Latin America (FLATX).  I will make a minimum of 15% annual return which (~$1500) will pay for all of my MFs.

Good Bye!  I have to tend to my day job.

No time for chewing tha Hilton FAT.


----------



## biswassb (Jan 24, 2006)

*Seriously*

Those of you want to be Hilton HGVC owner, think carefully before you buy.  It is a good timeshare resort but it is not what Hilton propaganda and hoopla making it out to be.  The exchange through RCI has been very difficult and they do not allow owners to join RCI or even buy RCI membership.  Owners cannot search RCI database or get bonustimes etc.  This is just one example.  It might be oK for some people.  After RCI started RCI points, it is much economical to get RCI exchange using RCI points than HGVC points.  With limited number of HGVC resorts in US, RCI exchange is not a trivial issue.

Sheraton and other resorts are much better buy that you should consider.  I just bought a North Carolina Outer Banks timeshare with 67500 RCI points and about $550 MF which will give me two to three times more exchange power than my HGVC7000.  I paid one third of my HGVC7000 cost.  Something anyone planning to buy HGVC must at least consider. HGVC has a lot of glitter but not much virtue like a true Hilton.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 24, 2006)

All these bad things about Hilton. Seth offers you a $2K profit.. Yet you want to hold on to it? What sense does that make? 

You can trade 4800 points for any 2bd in the RCI system. I got a 2bd summer week at Carlsbad Seapointe. Which would cost over 100K points. hmmmm.. Your 67K points wouldn't work for me. I guess I could use 2 years worth of points at your resort. 
Can you explain to me how you get two to three times more exchange power with your NC week? 

You do get RCI membership with your Hilton membership.
You can exchange for over 700 of the top RCI resorts and if you call and ask for the VEP filter to be removed. You can search for all RCI resorts.
You can use RCI points with your Hilton, including nightly stays and partial weeks. 

Maybe you are getting the full potential out of your Hilton membership. 

If you can get a minimum of 15% in the market. Why not take the full $12 and invest it? You could use the $1800 interest and rent a week in Maui every year.

Maybe those of us that know how to use HGVC can help you out.
Email me and I'd be glad to give you some tips


----------



## ricoba (Jan 24, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> I will probably invest 5k in Fidelity Value (FDVLX) and 5K in Fidelity Latin America (FLATX).  I will make a minimum of 15% annual return which (~$1500) will pay for all of my MFs.



While I agree both of those look like very good funds, I wouldn't bet the "farm" on a minimum of a guaranteed 15% for a short term one year return.

FDVLX:  _5 year average_ 13.66% with a best year of 35% but a worst year of -13%

FLATX:  _5 year average_ a very nice 22% with a best year of 66% but a worst year of -38%

Just as every prospectus says:  *Past performance is no guarantee of future results.*


----------

